
Show HN: A database index optimized for custom scoring functions - pschanely
https://github.com/pschanely/scoredb
======
madkangas
This is awesome.

Imagine you have a mobile app for viewing news articles, an API to drive it,
and an aggregator to collect the content.

Now it's 2016 and you'd like your app to show today's "top" news about Bernie
Sanders as a distinct category. So you query your database on:

\- full text search: "Bernie Sanders" \- category: politics (Possibly a tag on
the site you scraped from, etc.) \- sort: inverse date

A SQL database can do this. And there are too many results to read. With
strange ordering. Not useful yet.

Say you also get Twitter info on how often the articles are shared. You want
scores to be boosted based on this. Also, you'd like to show at most one
article per source website (or some threshold).

Now you want to expose those controls via your API. So your end users can
choose two different definitions of "Bernie Sanders", depending on whether
they watch CNN or Fox News.

How? Voila, that's precisely what scoredb does.

And it's simple, open source, implemented in Go.

